# A fishkeeping quiz..



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I found this at marineland. Just thought you could do it for fun if you want. http://marineland.com/funstuff/Quiz.asp Maybe you'll even learn something new!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok, so I got question 2, 8 & 10 wrong


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

*WOO HOO Look at what I got.*

*You got 100 % right. Thanks for taking our Fishkeeping Quiz. Please check back regularly for updated questions. *


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I missed 7 and 8... I'm horrible with scientific names!

(That's without me looking anything up on the net...)

-Flynn


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

flynngriff said:


> I missed 7 and 8... I'm horrible with scientific names!
> 
> (That's without me looking anything up on the net...)
> 
> -Flynn


yep i failed the saltwater questions


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I got 80%
The two questions I got wrong were about marine fish which I haven't a clue about.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

hmmmm...if you haven't a clue about marine fish why do you have them in your signature? And you seemed to know a little about them when someone asked you, lol.  jk


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i only know anything about bettas. so i only got a fifty percent. i did get the one about the bettas right. i admit i am no expert i have much to learn grasshopper. i just started a couple months ago and have only had two fish one of which was so sick already it had to be returned to the store (a big newbie mistake i now know i could have cured it, but i didnt know that then) the other one is doing well now. but i dont know much. i only know what i have been told by all the helpful folks here and what i have learned from trial and error with my own one fish. so i got a bad score but i am still learning right?


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

no one will ever know baby baby. shouldnt you be at school? hmmm...lets all ditch all of our responsibilities today. then we can stay on here and play the games that take up bandwidth. mwa haha...lol


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Lydia said:


> hmmmm...if you haven't a clue about marine fish why do you have them in your signature? And you seemed to know a little about them when someone asked you, lol.  jk


:lol: I mean I don't have a clue about those two marine fish, them being flying fish and marine angel fish.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

100% 
i guessed on number 7 though...i knew it was either A or C


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

8/10 So bad  The scientific name was tough tho. Also I know nothing about the speed.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Same as me.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

70%  pretty good for muah.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i got 70% too.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

#9 is wrong.
If you missed #9, don't feel bad. The correct answer isn't even offered as a choice.
If you got #9 "right," don't feel too ****y, since you actually got it wrong.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I missed the two marine ones and number nine...none of the answers seemed quite right for #9 so I guess TOS is right, lol.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

I got 90% got the flame angel one wrong!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I did pretty well 9/10 didn't know how gourami's lay their eggs


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL marla... you knew that scientific name?


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

okay does anyone else think it is creepy that jonno's sig says he knows all about your internet and says he knows where you live. i know people can do that on the internet but yeah why does he want to know unless he is going to do something creepy?


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Johno, do you really know where I live? 70%, bummed I changed a correct answer to an incorrect answer! I dislike multiple choice, thanks for the link tho, all in fun :lol:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

lwstinkinsweet said:


> okay does anyone else think it is creepy that jonno's sig says he knows all about your internet and says he knows where you live. i know people can do that on the internet but yeah why does he want to know unless he is going to do something creepy?


Its just a software code. He dosent get the info it just shows you the info. The software is provided by another company and is totally harmless.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Haha it shows everyone their own ip adress. There isn't anyone else that can view it, because if they open a page with his signature, all they can see is their own ip adress and such. I gotta admit I was a little freaked out when I first saw one like that, then I figured it out.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

:grin: yea lol don't worry about it i saw it on a software page and i thought it looked called for me its says my ip so don't worry i dnt knw where you live lol!and if u dnt like it i will take it off

- Jonno


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

yay i got "You got 100 % right. Thanks for taking our Fishkeeping Quiz. Please check back regularly for updated questions. "
# 9 was wrong though, the answer wasnt even there so i took a random guess at what this person thought it was


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

okay as long as you can't actually see my information. that was kind of creepy when i thought you could see it. now i think it is funny. you dont have to take it off.


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

got an 80...


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> LOL marla... you knew that scientific name?


Lol yeah, I had actually just read it on another site, somehow I remembered it again when I saw it.


----------

